# would like to thank... *naomi*



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

hey 
just wanna to post a note to thank naomi for my scrummy new meeces.
i love them all sooooo much 
i would strongly recommenfd naomi - all her mice are beautiful and healthy and shes also very helpful
will post some pics as soon as i can!

thanks again naomi  xx


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

aww bless you hun it was lovely to see you and Mum the other day - you can come again ANY time


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

oh i will do i promise, i love those siamese pups  theyre absolutely beautiful xx
what was that mix of food u gave me again, i can go and get some either tomorrow or saturday xx


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=149&p=9317#p9317

shout if you can't find anything


----------

